# Not a Golden, titled GSD needs a new home



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mylissk*

Mylissk

What a beautiful boy he is. I hope someone will adopt him very soon!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He's gorgeous! I love a nice Shepherd.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

A heartbreaking situation. I can't imagine what the GSD's owner must be going through with a terminal illness and then having to give his/her dog away. Keeping my fingers crossed that they find a wonderful home for this beautiful dog so that it brings some peace of mind to his owner.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh what a sad sad situation. I wish I could. Are they in TX also? Can't open the FB link. 
http://ntxgsdrescue.org/
Is this rescue near them?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think he is in TX, it's from facebook so could be anywhere. Anyone interested should email the address in the message.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The FaceBook note says he is in Raleigh, NC.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You're right, it does.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for this poor Titled GSD, who has lost his home!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if the German Shepherd Rescues in NC have been contacted?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Does anyone know if the German Shepherd Rescues in NC have been contacted?


I emailed the contact person in the posting the links to American GSD rescue and also the GSD club of America. Hoping it provides some help.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I shared the link on my Facebook page. I have a few friends who are experienced GSD owners.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Thank you bwoz*-there's a GSD Rescue in Raleigh and another one in Wilmington, I have the direct contact info for one of the ladies that does Intake for the group in Wilmington if it is needed-just let me know.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *Thank you bwoz*-there's a GSD Rescue in Raleigh and another one in Wilmington, I have the direct contact info for one of the ladies that does Intake for the group in Wilmington if it is needed-just let me know.


I wasn't sure where the dog actually is so I sent the link that had each State's contact info listed. He should be all good, thanks for that info. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any News?*

Any News on this beautiful GSD?


----------

